# Lowrance extension cable



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

I need a blue connector extension cable to connect a LCX20 to my Terrova universal sonar cable.

I bought the adapter cable for lowrance that goes from the trolling motors built in transducer, but it's not long enough to get to the LCX20 I want to put on the bow. (Don't know why they make them so short !)

If anyone has a cable that will work for me in their spare parts stash let me know.

Thanks

Fish


----------

